# Inquisimunda



## DoomMoose (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello everyone, just dropping in to advertise a necromunda variant I felt was worth sharing.


http://empireofghosts.blogspot.com/p/inquisimunda-resources.html

http://inquisimunda.proboards.com/

If this is in the wrong section feel free to move it.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

nice find! thank you for sharing


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice. Thanks for pointing this out. I've never played Necromunda, but always wanted to give it a go.


----------



## DoomMoose (Dec 15, 2010)

Glad you guys like :biggrin: 

If you feel the need to comment on balance or additions feel free to email Ancient or post on the forums. 

God knows i'm bugging the hell out of him so a few dozen more won't matter too much :laugh:


----------

